# MAJESTIX '61



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Progress Pi*X*


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Nice project


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Able Sandblast pix:


----------



## hoppin91lac (Aug 2, 2003)

looks like it will be a fun project any more pictures?


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

after the sand blast the 1/4s disappear was the stripper a magician?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice work keep us updated


----------



## Madd-Dogg (Jan 5, 2004)

yo homeboy got any pics of the floor board reinstallation


----------



## 85frumthaI (Aug 15, 2004)

IT'S LOOKING GOOD !! :thumbsup:


----------



## dsgb (Jan 3, 2004)

more pics,good stuff homie


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

sweet, the first time i saw that car on ya'lls website i was like whoooa.. been curious about the progress. ya'll got some clean ass rides, i can tell this one is gonna be just as nice as the rest..keep it up.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Oct 12 2004, 07:54 AM
> *sweet, the first time i saw that car on ya'lls website i was like whoooa..  been curious about the progress.  ya'll got some clean ass rides, i can tell this one is gonna be just as nice as the rest..keep it up.
> [snapback]2287586[/snapback]​*


  damn!


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

guess we now know ANYTHING can be fixed good work


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

thats is fuckin nice! this is gonna be a bad ass build up post!!


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn nice work. My 61 is about to get the same treatment. That car was in ruff shape. Good thing it is coming back to life. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84caddy (Nov 17, 2002)

fuckin LOVE this build-up...keep the pics comin! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 13 2004, 10:31 AM
> *fuckin LOVE this build-up...keep the pics comin! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2291513[/snapback]​*


i second that.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

ttt for progress pics...


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

Love those rag 61's, I'm wanting to trade my 60 for one and maybe some $, depending on the condition.


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pete6960_@Oct 19 2004, 08:19 PM
> *Love those rag 61's, I'm wanting to trade my 60 for one and maybe some $, depending on the condition.
> [snapback]2312453[/snapback]​*


thats a nice ass car!


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollin low in a grand prix_@Oct 12 2004, 12:09 AM
> *after the sand blast the 1/4s disappear was the stripper a magician?
> [snapback]2286741[/snapback]​*


lol, my thoughts exactly. its coming along pretty damn nice though. i thought it was pretty gone when i first saw it. looking pretty decent now though :thumbsup: .


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

yo JC we need more pics.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 22 2004, 10:13 PM
> *yo JC we need more pics.
> [snapback]2438921[/snapback]​*


4 DAY WEEKEND / I WILL TAKE SOME PIX THIS WEEKEND AND POSTEM...


----------



## bigsexy408 (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 23 2004, 05:41 PM
> *4 DAY WEEKEND / I WILL TAKE SOME PIX THIS WEEKEND AND POSTEM...
> [snapback]2442177[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: cant waite , i love drop 61's


----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

looking forward to seeing the new pics.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

nice work so far


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Very nice...Keep us updated on the progress work bro...


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

nice work A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Comming along nicely!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1 (Oct 26, 2004)

MAN. YOU'RE DOING A GREAT JOB. I HOPE MY RIDE TURNS OUT AS CLEAN AS THE ONE YOU'RE BUILDING WILL BE!


----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

Keep postin them pics!!!!........that rag is gonna be a cold-blooded ride, homeboy!!!!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Big Blue (Dec 2, 2002)

Man, you sure put in work. Incredible progress, Thanks for posting before pics. Lets me know there is still hope for some of the classics that have been beaten for forty or fifty years.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Your the man, You got a set of nuts to attempt to fix that and i give you ALOT of props looks good


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 28 2004, 11:12 PM
> *Your the man, You got a set of nuts to attempt to fix that and i give you ALOT of props looks good
> [snapback]2456478[/snapback]​*


THANX!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 30 2004, 10:10 PM
> *THANX!
> [snapback]2462868[/snapback]​*


great fucking work.....!!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

very nice...give me hope  thank u


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 29 2004, 12:12 AM
> *Your the man, You got a set of nuts to attempt to fix that and i give you ALOT of props looks good
> [snapback]2456478[/snapback]​*



Yeah no shit.


Man, if the name "Rags to Riches" hasnt been used in the past it would fit this car good, too bad that name has been used though, because seriously like Brent said, it took a good set of nuts to even start that project, but now its looking like its on its way to being a bad ass car.


Props


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 28 2004, 09:18 PM
> *
> [snapback]2456397[/snapback]​*


J.C. , CAR COMING OUT GOOD HOMIE CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT ON THE STREETS . :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

The car looks awesome. I hope he can help me do the welding work on my 59 buick like that. My car is in the same condition as that one.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Nice..........


----------



## 77monte4pumps (Sep 21, 2002)

that is some badass work! god damn!


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

JC you are the man! Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

man that fuckin body is straight! banged that shit out fast too! what color you got in mind??


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 nice work!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Here are some of JC's past projects:

*1995*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1997*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1999*




























*2001*


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

TTT more pics!


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

Nice Work. Keep the pics comin :thumbsup:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:thumbsup: now thats motivation!!......

keep up the good work.....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

beautuful...


----------



## badass 64 (Oct 30, 2002)

Great work! Post up more pics!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Damn! PROPS, that shit is looking damn good bro, I cany wait to see more pics!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

more pics more pics more pics!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

TTT


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## 51TROKITA (Nov 18, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Damn that Ace is turning out nice. Keep up the good work bro...........!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## bigjaydogg (Sep 11, 2003)

more pics?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight rides homie!!!!!


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

bump for some new progress pics :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

No doubt. Post some new pics. :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup: tight project homie!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

pretty awesome man!


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I get jelous when I view this topic  wanna trade :cheesy: Nice car Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

I am sure he is putting in some serious work on this one. I wonder if it will break out in the coming months... or will anniversary time bring several new rides?????


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

ASKABOUT HIS NEWW PROJECT. :biggrin:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 20 2005, 02:28 PM
> *ASKABOUT HIS NEWW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3026707[/snapback]​*



:0 A new or another new project?

A 61 drop and???????? You going to share the secret?

What up Big M, yall doing it big...... :worship: 

JC, What you got up your sleeve????????????????????????????


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Apr 20 2005, 10:06 PM
> *:0  A new or another new project?
> 
> A 61 drop and????????  You going to share the secret?
> ...


 MAN ,I CAN TELL....BUT THEN... I'D HAVE TO :machinegun:I GOT TWO WORDS FOR YOU "J.C.'s GAME LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER!!!"YOU KNOW HOW THEY DO IT!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 11 2004, 07:50 PM
> *Able Sandblast pix:
> 
> 
> ...


did they sandblast it? or do that poly abrasive blast

in need my 60 done


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

they did my frame 'Able Sandblast'




looks real good


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

:cheesy: 

hope mine gets to be slick as that


----------



## lamont (Sep 23, 2004)

nice work everyone,hoping to start on mine soon :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

JC actually has three projects, the 61' of course, a ride-around, and of course a beautiful baby boy.
That's all for now. .


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@May 25 2005, 10:47 AM
> *JC has actually has three projects, the 61' of course, a ride-around, and of course a beautiful baby boy.
> That's all for now.
> [snapback]3181077[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

im sendin props to ya'll from down here in htown. ya'll are some dedicated fools, and i hope my 63 turns out as nice as some of your rides.


i'd like to make it up there and check out the rides at the picnic, pero no se, might have to help somebody move..


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Apr 20 2005, 02:28 PM
> *ASKABOUT HIS NEWW PROJECT. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3026707[/snapback]​*


Enterior


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Rollerz64 (May 28, 2005)

Good job!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

U aint no joke Hold it down for TEXAS. Super clean & ready to ride. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

nice 62


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

LOOKIN' GOOD J.C. :thumbsup: I'LL HAVE TO SWING BY AND CHECK IT OUT(MAYBE DRINK A COUPLE OF COLD ONES uffin


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

when can we get update pix of the rag 61, you know the reason for this thread

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Jul 7 2005, 12:37 PM
> *when can we get update pix of the rag 61, you know the reason for this thread
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3375853[/snapback]​*


HE'S PROBABLY GOT HIS HANDS TIED HIS NEW BABY BOY.


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 6 2005, 07:02 PM
> *
> [snapback]3373242[/snapback]​*


 Looks good


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3 (Apr 19, 2005)

CLEAN!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

WERE'S THE '61 ??


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals85_@Jul 8 2005, 12:08 AM
> *WERE'S THE '61 ??
> [snapback]3379571[/snapback]​*


RIGHT NEXT TO THE'62 uffin:


----------



## Individuals85 (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 8 2005, 09:07 AM
> *RIGHT NEXT TO THE'62 uffin:
> [snapback]3381460[/snapback]​*


I DON"T SEE NOTHING !!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

damn thats a sweet duece.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Individuals85_@Jul 8 2005, 12:03 PM
> *I DON"T SEE NOTHING !!
> [snapback]3381693[/snapback]​*


IN THE GARAGE, NOT THE PICTURE uffin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

no progress ?


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 8 2005, 11:57 AM
> *IN THE GARAGE, NOT THE PICTURE uffin:
> [snapback]3382036[/snapback]​*



You can see it in th back of one of the pics. Not a good pic though. (Of the 61 anyway)


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

The 62 is on tha street. :cheesy:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 2 2005, 06:35 PM
> *The 62 is on tha street.  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



61??????

Still in the garage huh?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Aug 2 2005, 08:10 PM
> *61??????
> 
> Still in the garage huh?
> [snapback]3530252[/snapback]​*


YEAH...BUT LOOK AT THE '62. :thumbsup:


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 3 2005, 09:29 AM
> *YEAH...BUT LOOK AT THE '62. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3533387[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollerz64 (May 28, 2005)

Very nice :thumbsup: That car was a steal.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT for pics of the rag! :biggrin:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Progress pics??


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 24 2006, 12:29 PM~4693561
> *Progress pics??
> *




I KNOW HUH???


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 27 2006, 01:41 PM~4717425
> *I KNOW HUH???
> *


WTF?


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Jan 24 2006, 12:29 PM~4693561
> *Progress pics??
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

x2


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

good things come to those who wait.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

He's working on it, believe it homie!!!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

Hows that wrapped chasis looking? :0


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 05:44 PM~5087714
> *Hows that wrapped chasis looking? :0
> *


I GUESS J.C'S TOO BUSY TO POST PIX uffin:


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

What in tarnashions is going on over at JEW C customs?? I cant get noone to pick up the darn phone? :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 3 2006, 01:38 PM~4968759
> *He's working on it, believe it homie!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

post pics


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*UPDATES???*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

n e progress????


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*any update's doe's he still have it  *


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

of course he does, i think when hes ready hell post some pics.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

update??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6977652


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 16 2007, 08:26 AM~6999586
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6977652
> 
> 
> *


WRONG '61...THAT IS A HARD TOP.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jan 16 2007, 09:06 AM~6999695
> *WRONG '61...THAT IS A HARD TOP.
> *


no shit. LOL

my bad :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

UPDATES? :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn, how'd i miss this!!!


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

sweet...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Damn, what a job


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

I don't see shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

WHAT???MY PICS TO BIG?? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Nice work.... looks great!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 02:14 PM~7374157
> *Damn, what a job
> *


no shit


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Nice!


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

I waited a loooooooooong time for this thread to be updated...................

And it was well worth the wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep posting pix and keep up the good work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Much fucking respect!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Holy crappers!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*More Pix Here --->*http://www.majestix.cc/index32.htm


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

What up J.C.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Lots and lots of work........ :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7377062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JEW C CUSTOMS, THAT BOY DONT PLAY....


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Please update Majestix.cc with all the new pix including ones not posted here..............

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

nice shit homie, your inspiration to me at the moment...now i need to find my way into the barn and werk on mine :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Mar 2 2007, 10:05 AM~7390239
> *nice shit homie, your inspiration to me at the moment...now i need to find my way into the barn and werk on mine :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 IAINT SELLING MINE NO MORE :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Mar 2 2007, 02:12 PM~7391827
> *X2 IAINT SELLING MINE NO MORE :biggrin:
> *


the 3 of us shood get together rent a shop and build them all at once lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

ALL DONE IN HOUSE.....NO SHOP WORK HERE....


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 2 2007, 08:54 PM~7394136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE WORK !! LOTS OF MEASURING I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT !! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 2 2007, 08:54 PM~7394136
> *ALL DONE IN HOUSE.....NO SHOP WORK HERE....
> *


uffin:


----------



## MalibuMan82WGN (Oct 9, 2006)

awesome job!!!  loooks GREAT!!!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD!

:thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 2 2007, 10:54 PM~7394136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good J.C. i guess i better put the coronas down and pick some tools and get to work........


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

puttin in work!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Work of art!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

*<<<CHECK OUT SOME PIX OF MY '62 STREET CRUISER >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=232604&st=940&p=


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

i cant see the pics for some reason  


post em in ya'lls website :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones (Mar 12, 2007)

much props on that ride :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

:0


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Mar 2 2007, 09:03 AM~7390228
> *Please update Majestix.cc  with all the new pix including ones not posted here..............
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

very nice


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

now i can see the pix, man ya'll get shit done! :0 


that's gonna be a muffuggn nice car :thumbsup:


----------



## GREY GOOSE 96 (Mar 13, 2007)

looking good homie  its turning out nice


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

nice progress


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Damn, i'm ready to see this one rollin in the streets. :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TT muthafuckinT!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 22 2007, 08:54 AM~7528525
> *nice progress
> *


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Apr 4 2007, 12:42 PM~7617060
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

WORKING ON THE FRAME RIGHT NOW,,,,GETTING IT READY TO TAKE TO THE POWDER COATER....COLOR WILL BE MED. TO LIGHT BLUE. I ALREADY BOUGHT MY INTERIOR(LIGHT BLUE).I' M STILL DECIDING IF THE CAR WILL BE WHITE WITH A BLUE STRIPE OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND?? :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## bagged 52 (Sep 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Mar 2 2007, 11:46 PM~7395157
> *REAL NICE WORK !! LOTS OF MEASURING I KNOW THAT FOR A FACT !!
> :thumbsup:u a bad muta fucker homie u do some good work
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Apr 13 2007, 08:21 AM~7682317
> *WORKING ON THE FRAME RIGHT NOW,,,,GETTING IT READY TO TAKE TO THE POWDER COATER....COLOR WILL BE MED. TO LIGHT BLUE. I ALREADY BOUGHT MY INTERIOR(LIGHT BLUE).I' M STILL DECIDING IF THE CAR WILL BE WHITE WITH A BLUE STRIPE OR THE OTHER WAY AROUND??  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Sup J.C., get this soon to be bad ride ready for the summer.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Cant wait to see it done bro !!

Ey homie, was that you on the loud speaker this past Friday at Kellers?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 5 2007, 03:39 PM~8046603
> *Cant wait to see it done bro !!
> 
> Ey homie, was that you on the loud speaker this past Friday at Kellers?
> *


That's was J.C. He's sort of our club speaker. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

MORE PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON,,,DON'T WANT TO POST JUST YET,, :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good shit!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 16 2007, 08:40 PM~8572393
> *MORE PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON,,,DON'T WANT TO  POST JUST YET,, :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 16 2007, 08:40 PM~8572393
> *MORE PROGRESS PICS COMING SOON,,,DON'T WANT TO  POST JUST YET,, :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

damn if i was in texas too, the 3 of us coulda been helping eachother out :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 18 2007, 06:22 AM~8582352
> *damn if i was in texas too, the 3 of us coulda been helping eachother out :biggrin:
> *


YEP, BUT YOU ARE JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM C.A.R.S. SO WE GOTTA PAY SHIPPING! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2007, 11:38 PM~8586909
> *YEP, BUT YOU ARE JUST DOWN THE ROAD FROM C.A.R.S. SO WE GOTTA PAY SHIPPING! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


your right! :biggrin: and i get a discount... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

HERE IS A COUPLE OF PICS OF MY POWDER COATED FRAME. I'M GOING WITH A CONTRAST OF POWDER COAT & CHORME, INSTEAD OF ALL CHROME.AND YES,,,,,,,MY UPPER A-ARM ARE EXTENDED 1".. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 11 2007, 08:33 PM~8770533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

nice!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

is the body gonna be that chapel hill blue?? if so that shit will be tight..


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

is the body gonna be that chapel hill blue?? if so that shit will be tight..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## VEGASPHIL (Jun 7, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

:0 nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Nice!!!! :0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Did you build or buy that rotisserie?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 14 2007, 02:39 PM~8791710
> *Did you build or buy that rotisserie?
> *


YES..I built it.....just got a couple pics off the net and bought the material....it works for me..


----------



## impala_63 (Apr 6, 2007)




----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO....


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looking very good J.C., i was gonna chrome my upper and lower A-arms but i think you just changed my mind, they look good powder coated.......very nice.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Sep 15 2007, 08:36 PM~8799099
> *looking very good J.C., i was gonna chrome my upper and lower A-arms but i think you just changed my mind, they look good powder coated.......very nice.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I really dig the contrast too.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah it looks very good


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Sep 15 2007, 08:36 PM~8799099
> *looking very good J.C., i was gonna chrome my upper and lower A-arms but i think you just changed my mind, they look good powder coated.......very nice.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




















Here is a couple of new pics of some chrome pieces added......as of right now, I'm just adding what I already had chorme plated.....once I have the rest of the parts that need to be plate, then I'll tighten everything down.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

NO ROOM TO WORK!!!! IT TAKES ME ABOUT 20 MIN TO MOVE SHIT AROUND JUST TO GET STARTED,,,,,,,GOT SPACE?? :angry:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 16 2007, 07:57 PM~8804377
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I got space


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

me too, shit i'll make room... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Sep 17 2007, 07:37 AM~8807316
> *me too, shit i'll make room... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

any new pics


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 11:03 PM~9027775
> *any new pics
> *


yeah what he sed


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 29 2007, 01:49 PM~9106727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

updates??????????


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Nov 19 2007, 08:22 PM~9262080
> *updates??????????
> *


X2


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Nov 19 2007, 09:22 PM~9262080
> *updates??????????
> *


X2, dont hold out on them pics JC, i know youve been working on it.... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Nov 20 2007, 06:38 PM~9269009
> *X2, dont hold out on them pics JC, i know youve been working on it.... :biggrin:
> *


Now that I sold the 62....and got "The Word of The Day" a new "JOB". It's time to get focused on the 61. I got some room to work now....I'm going to get back on the bodywork...The fenders and hood are ready for paint. The shell is about 75 percent done....need to finish converting some 62 doors into 61's and finish the trunk lid.. :thumbsup: 

Before...









After...























:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sweet. I wanna stop by and see it sometime :0 Hey you guys going to the toy drive, I'll be down there and I'll hit you up while Im in Dallas.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 1 2007, 11:51 PM~9351962
> *Now that I sold the 62....and got "The Word of The Day" a new "JOB". It's time to get focused on the 61. I got some room to work now....I'm going to get back on the bodywork...The fenders and hood are ready for paint. The shell is about 75 percent done....need to finish converting some 62 doors into 61's and finish the trunk lid.. :thumbsup:
> 
> Before...
> ...


congrats, sorry it didnt work out at my place...

ride looks good, i didnt know you could convert 62 doors into 61's, post pics of doors before N after...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Dec 2 2007, 02:23 PM~9355131
> *
> ride looks good, i didnt know you could convert 62 doors into 61's, post pics of doors before N after...
> *


all you have to do is weld up the 62 moulding holes and redrill the 61 holes. The only real difference is the 62 doors use coarse thread door to hinge screws where 61 use fine thread screws.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 1 2007, 10:51 PM~9351962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## AZTEKA 68 (Jun 30, 2005)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Bad ass....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

BUMP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

my favorite topic


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Lookin real good keep it up cant wait to see it done


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandychromegsxr_@Jan 1 2008, 12:48 PM~9580238
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Lookin real good keep it up cant wait to see it done
> *


X2...any new pics??


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 1 2008, 05:37 PM~9582081
> *X2...any new pics??
> *


x3


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I've been working on the body,,,,setting a goal to have it fully painted by mid-summer???Need time!!!!!Maybe going with a solid color " baby blue" to match the frame??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 16 2008, 10:57 PM~9715162
> *I've been working on the body,,,,setting a goal to have it fully painted by mid-summer???Need time!!!!!Maybe going with a solid color " baby blue" to match the frame??? :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

THE 62 WITH NEW PAINT.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Got to check out the car the other day and hes doing a great job on the car. Thanks for having me over JC.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 18 2008, 05:38 PM~11122329
> *:nicoderm:
> *


UPDATES


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I got the body back on the frame. This picture is just a mock up on the doors and fenders lining up right. I been working on it, just haven't posted any pics in a long while. As for the belly of the body, I've gone back with black under coating. The frame is wrapped in plastic as of right now, from the fire wall to the back. This way I won't get any over spray on it when it is painted. Then touch up the belly and remove the plastic wrape. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn Ive been waiting on this. Looking good man, I need to go check it out soon. :cheesy:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

looking good


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

is your frame wrapped now?


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 20 2008, 12:03 AM~11129930
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking good JC!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

sweet


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I had to put the stainless back on to make sure everything is lining up.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Cant wait to see all these 61 rags bust out in the DFW. I know of atleast 5 now :cheesy:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 16 2008, 11:57 PM~9715162
> *I've been working on the body,,,,setting a goal to have it fully painted by mid-summer???Need time!!!!!Maybe going with a solid color " baby blue" to match the frame??? :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 21 2008, 10:55 AM~11137996
> *Cant wait to see all these 61 rags bust out in the DFW. I know of atleast 5 now :cheesy:
> *


too bad im in michigan with hopes of moveing to arizona not texas sorry... :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

wow.... almost makin skim loook bad....lol....u 2 should get together and create a rag from scratch......lol


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by northwestG_@Jul 22 2008, 04:14 AM~11146460
> *wow.... almost makin skim loook bad....lol....u 2 should get together and create a rag from scratch......lol
> *


NO....SKIM, has put alot more work in on his ride than I did. To each his own about how they want there ride to be. MY HATS TO HIM :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 23 2008, 10:35 PM~11164488
> *NO....SKIM, has put alot more work in on his ride than I did.  To each his own about how they want there ride to be. MY HATS TO HIM :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah man, you are the very reason why my topic even exists. If it wasnt for this topic giving me hope that it could be saved then I wouldnt have even attempted to build mine in the first place so really I got nothing but respect for you homie.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

I 'll have my final answer today!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

JC's first impala, Riverchon Park dayz 1995...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Apr 18 2008, 06:34 AM~10444994
> *
> 
> 
> ...



























I should have never sold it, but it it looks even better now. That car was a good car, but it also made lazy on the 61. :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

What's up J.C. :wave:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are a couple of progress pics. I powder coated the bumper brackets same as the frame. Still need to put my rear bumber guards on.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are some chrome pics..


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I have been working on the front seat, because it's been to fucking hot out side. This seat is from another 61 impala. The one that came with the car is N.F.G. I will be getting back on the body work next week.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61+Jul 26 2008, 07:24 PM~11186820-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ITS LOOKING NICE....*


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

its Looking Sweet...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Wow.  Very nice.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 28 2008, 08:51 AM~11195401
> *Wow.  Very nice.
> *


x2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Keep it movin JC


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup: That bad boy is gonna be bad ass!! Hey on the interior, did you tell them what two types of blue you wanted or is that the combo they had?? I want a darker green on the cloth and the color of my powder coating on the vinyl. Just wondering what options i have.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Jul 28 2008, 03:57 PM~11198778
> *:thumbsup: That bad boy is gonna be bad ass!! Hey on the interior, did you tell them what two types of blue you wanted or is that the combo they had?? I want a darker green on the cloth and the color of my powder coating on the vinyl. Just wondering what options i have.
> *


That color is the"OG" blue....just like it came from the factory. But I did have them send some sample of the material before I bought it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 28 2008, 09:03 PM~11200904
> *That color is the"OG" blue....just like it came from the factory. But I did have them send some sample of the material before I bought it.
> 
> 
> ...


Those Are THe Same Interior Colors Of My Rag And Im Doing My 61 Vert All OG But All Chrome 72s ... Nice An Simple...But Im Trying To Do Up My Bubble Tho..  
Ur Doing Some Nice Work..


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 28 2008, 09:03 PM~11200904
> *That color is the"OG" blue....just like it came from the factory. But I did have them send some sample of the material before I bought it.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

THAT CAR HAS COME ALONG WAY ITS LOOKEN DAMN GOOD BRO LOVE THE POWDER COAT N CHROME LOOSK DAMN GOOD


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@Jul 29 2008, 08:27 PM~11210575
> *THAT CAR HAS COME ALONG WAY ITS LOOKEN DAMN GOOD BRO LOVE THE POWDER COAT N CHROME LOOSK DAMN GOOD
> *


THANKS.. :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

OLD SCHOOL PIC...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 28 2008, 10:03 PM~11200904
> *That color is the"OG" blue....just like it came from the factory. But I did have them send some sample of the material before I bought it.
> 
> 
> ...


Love the OG interior.


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 11 2008, 03:38 PM~11315897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Aug 11 2008, 03:38 PM~11315897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

QUE PASA JC ! :biggrin: 

uffin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Sep 24 2008, 06:38 AM~11684054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOW & GO 214_@Sep 24 2008, 07:38 AM~11684054
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what does show&go charge to chrome a rear end housing?


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 24 2008, 09:38 AM~11684829
> *what does show&go charge to chrome a rear end housing?
> *



PM SENT


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Orale J.C. Post them new pics.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Oct 10 2008, 12:24 PM~11831350
> *Orale J.C. Post them new pics.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:  uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 13 2008, 09:58 AM~11848521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: way to go JC!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:tongue: :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep Going Lets Check Out More Pics


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:nicoderm: Sweet.


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

mayne////


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 13 2008, 09:58 AM~11848521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Sweetttttttt!!!!!!!!11


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 13 2008, 04:16 PM~11851666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 look good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

The smurf blue looks good on that ride. :thumbsup: Better than using the same ole colors you see all the time on old schools.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here are a couple of quick pics,the lighting is not that good in my garage. I'll take some pics in the day light. So far, I have painted, the shell,hood,doors and fenders. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Bad ass JC. I cant wait to get over there and see it painted!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 13 2008, 08:58 AM~11848521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks like you should be from NC


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12000709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 gonna be sick!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm: 



> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 PM~12000709
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12000709
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You painted it in your garage?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Nov 1 2008, 04:02 PM~12034260
> *You painted it in your garage?
> *


Yes... I painted it in my garage,but not all at one time..I just started on my trunk lid today(body work). :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12053399
> *Yes... I painted it in my garage,but not all at one time..I just started on my trunk lid today(body work). :biggrin:
> *


BACK YARD BOOGIE ... came out fresh JC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12053399
> *Yes... I painted it in my garage,but not all at one time..I just started on my trunk lid today(body work). :biggrin:
> *


aint nothin wrong with spraying in a garage if you do it right


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 4 2008, 09:57 AM~12055638
> *aint nothin wrong with spraying in a garage if you do it right
> *


X2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 13 2008, 10:58 AM~11848521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The car is looking real good and almost complete :thumbsup: Hope to see it at the shows soon.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looking very good JC, I knew you knew how to weld but not paint... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Nov 4 2008, 05:21 PM~12060323
> *looking very good JC, I knew you knew how to weld but not paint... :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS,,,,,Laying down the paint is no problem,,it's all in the body work and prep work,that's the bitch.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is a quick pic of the trunk,,,taking it down to bare metal..


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 4 2008, 09:17 PM~12064190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks familier


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 7 2008, 10:58 AM~12088677
> *uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I was working on my trunk lid, fender skirts and gas lid cover today. The skirts and gas lid are ready for paint, but the trunk lid still needs more work. So here is a couple pics from this afternoon. I need to take some pics in the sunlight,this paint is bright as hell in the sunlight.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Que Pues Homeboy? I see why the trunk isn't painted yet cuz you spilled all the paint on your vice and bench... :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 4 2008, 09:17 PM~12064190
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestix61_@Nov 10 2008, 01:59 AM~12110319
> *Que Pues Homeboy?  I see why the trunk isn't painted yet cuz you spilled all the paint on your vice and bench... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 8 2008, 07:23 PM~12100910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn coming along very nice!


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 3 2008, 10:50 PM~12053399
> *Yes... I painted it in my garage,but not all at one time..I just started on my trunk lid today(body work). :biggrin:
> *



Fantastic job......


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 8 2008, 08:23 PM~12100910
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Firme!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 4 2008, 09:45 PM~12063584
> *THANKS,,,,,Laying down the paint is no problem,,it's all in the body work and prep work,that's the bitch.
> *


you aint lyin!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

gorgeous....nice werk


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 10 2008, 11:53 PM~12120933
> *you aint lyin!!
> *


I hear that all the time....One day I will brave the try


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 28 2007, 09:32 PM~7377062
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















Here is a quick trip...and Yes I'm drinking a cold one right now just looking back!! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:0


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:cheesy: Coming along.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:23 PM~12130760
> *
> Here is a quick trip...and Yes I'm drinking a cold one right now just looking back!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 12 2008, 08:05 AM~12133853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



can ya post some pics of how ya did that rearstand where the axle goes. i need to build something like that


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

_LOOKIN GOOD JC! _ :thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is some pics of the fender skirts and gas lid I painted this Week :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: hno: cant Wait To Start on Mine


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lookin good JC, youre on the home stretch now!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

Can you roll it in your garage on the back wheels?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice. Thats the factory 917 right? If so thats what my bubbletop is.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Nov 20 2008, 09:01 AM~12209152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes,,,I can roll it on the back


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

J.C LOOKS GOOD BUT CALL ME SO I CAN COME BY IN SEE HER IN PERSON.............BIG MIKE


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks like lots of fun Homies :biggrin: Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Nov 22 2008, 07:22 AM~12228362
> *J.C      LOOKS GOOD BUT CALL ME SO I CAN COME BY IN SEE HER IN PERSON.............BIG MIKE
> *


Try to come by before our next meeting.....


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 23 2008, 10:20 PM~12238501
> *Try to come by before our next meeting.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 15 2008, 04:05 PM~12165775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 11 2008, 11:23 PM~12130760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I just got in from working on the trunk lid..I had to spread evercoat on the whole upper part of the lid and then sand it down. Then came back with a thick coat of primer. Now I need to block it ....Once I get the trunk lid painted.Then I'll move on to the color sanding and buffing of the car. I still have a couple things that need to be painted, but I'll paint those pieces as I need them. I'm ready to start putting this bitch together.,,COMING TO A BEER STORE NEAR YOU.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

no chrome undies?  :dunno:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 29 2008, 06:31 PM~12289643
> *I just got in from working on the trunk lid..I had to spread evercoat on the whole upper part of the lid and then sand it down. Then came back with a thick coat of primer. Now I need to block it ....Once I get the trunk lid painted.Then I'll move on to the color sanding and buffing of the car. I still have a couple things that need to be painted, but I'll paint those pieces as I need them. I'm ready to start putting this bitch together.,,COMING TO A BEER STORE NEAR YOU.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

uffin: WHAT UP JC :wave: CALL ME IF YOU NEED SOME HELP!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good JC


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

yo Jc wuz up its me benito the one that bought the front glass from you from the 1961 rag did you sell the 62 blue impala?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 3 2008, 01:37 PM~12324313
> *yo Jc wuz up its me benito the one that bought the front glass from you from the 1961 rag did you sell the 62 blue impala?
> *











YUP...I sold it about a year ago  I had no space...if I still had that car, I wouldn't have the 61 painted right now :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

IS THIS MEANT TO BE IN BLUE ? OR DIFERENT CAR.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 5 2008, 10:39 PM~12350157
> *IS THIS MEANT TO BE IN BLUE ? OR DIFERENT CAR.
> *



















Nope... :biggrin: not the same car..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

yo J.C save me some 61 parts you dont need.


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

:worship: JC YOU DA MAN


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Well......I'm looking for another trunk lid. The one I have has to many waves, I work it and work it...So.I'm going to move on to color sand everthing that has been painted so far. I need to start the assy process of this bitch. MAJESTIX 2009


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 27 2008, 01:51 AM~12535382
> *Well......I'm looking for another trunk lid. The one I have has to many waves, I work it and work it...So.I'm going to move on to color sand everthing that has been painted so far. I need to start the assy process of this bitch. MAJESTIX 2009
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

:biggrin: WHAT UP DOE!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is a couple progress pics....so far I color sanded and buff what you see in the pics.Mounted the rear bumper today and polish some of the stainless..not installed yet. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 10 2009, 06:03 PM~12664671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks great JC


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

quote=RAGTOP 61,Jan 10 2009, 07:03 PM~12664671]








































Here is a couple progress pics....so far I color sanded and buff what you see in the pics.Mounted the rear bumper today and polish some of the stainless..not installed yet. :biggrin:
[/quote]


Holy shit JC thats some motivation :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE COLOR NICE CAR


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

THANKS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

looking firme JC....


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Another great ride... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 10 2009, 08:44 PM~12666442
> *NICE COLOR NICE CAR
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 10 2009, 06:03 PM~12664671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 It's coming together! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 10 2009, 07:03 PM~12664671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So nice!


----------



## quazar (Sep 3, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD JC.GREAT SEEING IT COME TOGETHER.KEEP UP THE BUILD.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Motivation indeed! LOOKS FIRME!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by quazar_@Jan 12 2009, 10:06 AM~12678563
> *LOOKS GOOD JC.GREAT SEEING IT COME TOGETHER.KEEP UP THE BUILD.
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS..


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

Whats your target date JC?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Jan 15 2009, 07:22 PM~12716913
> *Whats your target date JC?
> *


Before the"BEER" store closes!!!...........no target date set,,,,,this is one thing not to do when building a car. I set weekly goals.... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Putting it down for the DFW


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 15 2009, 10:06 PM~12718542
> *Before the"BEER" store closes!!!...........no target date set,,,,,this is one thing not to do when building a car.  I set weekly goals.... :biggrin:
> *


Experience right there!


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 15 2009, 11:06 PM~12718542
> *Before the"BEER" store closes!!!...........no target date set,,,,,this is one thing not to do when building a car.  I set weekly goals.... :biggrin:
> *


Motivation for every one in this life style.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Jan 17 2009, 11:24 AM~12731823
> *Motivation for every one in this life style.
> *


TRUE


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jan 15 2009, 11:06 PM~12718542
> *Before the"BEER" store closes!!!...........no target date set,,,,,this is one thing not to do when building a car.  I set weekly goals.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

uffin:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

We need some new pics!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 12 2009, 04:32 PM~12984552
> *We need some new pics!
> *


x61


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is some pics with the skirts on. I buffed the dash out this week, so now I'm working on the front seat,then start installing the interior. :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13001731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


supper nice like the color


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 14 2009, 11:41 AM~13001731
> *
> 
> 
> ...




LOOKS REAL GOOD!!


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

_SNICE_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

FIRME!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

nice! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 14 2009, 11:41 AM~13001731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Almost finished with the front seat....... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 20 2009, 12:51 PM~13059637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Almost closer to that cruz to the beer store...... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 20 2009, 10:51 AM~13059637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its got to feel good to be at this point :cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 21 2009, 10:17 PM~13072188
> *Its got to feel good to be at this point :cheesy:
> *


Yup... I drank my first beer in the driver seat tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 21 2009, 10:29 PM~13072255
> *Yup... I drank my first beer in the driver seat tonight... :biggrin:
> *


lol, I would always break a car in by eating a bowl of cereal in the front seat. :biggrin:


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 21 2009, 10:12 PM~13072146
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 ESTODO, RANFLA LOOKING CLEAN... GOOD COMBO ON THE COLOR SCHEME, IT JUST FLOWS TOGETHER!


----------



## serve_n_swerve (May 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 20 2009, 09:51 AM~13059637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming together nice, can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

looking good JC! :thumbsup:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

:worship: beautiful simply beautiful :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

nice color combo


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Now it's time to start on the back seat...


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Feb 20 2009, 11:51 AM~13059637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Almost closer to that cruz to the beer store...... :biggrin:
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

:thumbsup:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

Coming along real nice.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 25 2009, 09:56 AM~13106581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: lOOKING GOOD JC


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Simply beautiful.


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Just finished the bottom half of the back seat... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice seats


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

you do really nice werk homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

I just finished up the back seat today....I just put it in the car just see how it looks. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Beautiful. uffin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 3 2009, 12:15 PM~13166884
> *Beautiful. uffin:
> *



:yes:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

what times the keg party on saturday??? :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 3 2009, 02:53 PM~13167308
> *what times the keg party on saturday???  :biggrin:
> *


2:00pm :tongue:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 3 2009, 03:53 PM~13167308
> *what times the keg party on saturday???  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :420:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Mar 3 2009, 03:53 PM~13167308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, I'll be at work.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

I won't!


----------



## 94 fleet (May 21, 2007)

:0  :yes:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 3 2009, 01:07 PM~13166785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

CRUIZIN!



















YOU MEMBER! :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## THA WRONGKIND (Dec 26, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*SO, UH WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF IT BEING READY BY JUNE 13TH???*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

What's June 13th. besides my daughters graduation party?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Mar 11 2009, 06:40 PM~13251966
> *SO, UH WHAT ARE THE CHANCES OF IT BEING READY BY JUNE 13TH???
> *


More like...June 13, 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

We in the same boat brother!


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n (Dec 30, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 12 2009, 05:35 PM~13262252
> *What's June 13th. besides my daughters graduation party?
> *


His daughters quince which were escorting.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 7 2009, 05:37 PM~13509847
> *His daughters quince which were escorting.
> *


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 fleet_@Mar 4 2009, 06:20 PM~13182726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIDE IS LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: WERE DID YOU BUY THAT INTERIOR KIT? LOOKIN TO GET ONE BUT RED & WHITE FOR MY 61 VERT....THANKS


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE A MATCH TOO ME.... :0 


























:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 17 2009, 09:48 AM~13604892
> *LOOKS LIKE A MATCH TOO ME....    :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 6 2009, 02:15 PM~13202113
> *CRUIZIN!
> 
> 
> ...











then








now  
61 looks good hope to see it soon


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 17 2009, 10:48 AM~13604892
> *LOOKS LIKE A MATCH TOO ME....    :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Committee_Boyz (Apr 18, 2009)

NICEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

good work


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> [/quote
> 
> My old 62 rag up top :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Progress pic.... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 06:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin real nice


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 1 2009, 08:09 AM~14350084
> *lookin real nice
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 09:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Insanely beautiful! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 08:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 06:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 06:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMMMMMMM :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 1 2009, 07:28 AM~14349437
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Another quality ride from the X!


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61+Jul 1 2009, 06:28 AM~14349437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*X2*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn, makin me motivated :cheesy:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 2 2009, 10:13 PM~14368732
> *damn, makin me motivated :cheesy:
> *


you supposed to be keepin us motivated :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL CAR HOMIE THATS THE NEXT ONE ON MY BUILD LIST :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

More progress pics.....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 9 2009, 10:13 PM~14428516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

More pics......worked on the dash to today...fucking hot as hell... :uh:


----------



## BackBump61 (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 11 2009, 04:48 PM~14444977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any pics of motor????


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBump61_@Jul 11 2009, 11:40 PM~14446973
> *any pics of motor????
> *


Not yet....still dressing it out....nothing crazy........the motor runs already..


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looking really good sir


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 09:38 AM~14448288
> *looking really good sir
> *


*X 61!*


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 12 2009, 07:38 AM~14448288
> *looking really good sir
> *


*X2*


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Looks nice.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

u juicing it?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jul 14 2009, 10:16 AM~14468170
> *u juicing it?
> *


YUP......it is the last thing on the list to do..... :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

THIS IS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITE BUILDS TO WATCH, I LOVE THAT COLOR, WHAT COLOR TOP? '' YOUR HURTING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE'', SIXTY ONE CONV, ARE THE BEST CAR YEAR TO BUILD , I DONT CARE WHAT NO ONE SAYS :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jul 14 2009, 08:25 PM~14475285
> *THIS IS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITE BUILDS TO WATCH, I LOVE THAT COLOR, WHAT COLOR TOP?    '' YOUR HURTING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE'', SIXTY ONE CONV,  ARE THE BEST CAR  YEAR TO BUILD , I DONT CARE WHAT NO ONE SAYS :biggrin:
> *


I'm going with a baby blue top... :biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 15 2009, 08:59 AM~14480829
> *I'm going with a baby blue top... :biggrin:
> *


Shit homie your on the down stroke now :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jul 14 2009, 08:25 PM~14475285
> *THIS IS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITE BUILDS TO WATCH, I LOVE THAT COLOR, WHAT COLOR TOP?    '' YOUR HURTING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE'', SIXTY ONE CONV,  ARE THE BEST CAR  YEAR TO BUILD , I DONT CARE WHAT NO ONE SAYS :biggrin:
> *


i do agree!

jc its winding down. car looks beautiful!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jul 14 2009, 07:25 PM~14475285
> *THIS IS ALSO ONE OF MY FAVORITE BUILDS TO WATCH, I LOVE THAT COLOR, WHAT COLOR TOP?    '' YOUR HURTING THE GAME WITH THIS ONE'', SIXTY ONE CONV,  ARE THE BEST CAR  YEAR TO BUILD , I DONT CARE WHAT NO ONE SAYS :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

I was showing my wife the before and after pics and she dont believe its the same car, damn good job and a great insperation for me to get my ass to working on my 64 :thumbsup:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

bad ass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 11 2009, 06:48 PM~14444977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Jewish Customs #1 :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@Jul 20 2009, 08:05 PM~14531794
> *Jewish Customs #1  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 JEWS FOR 61s :biggrin:


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

CAR IS LOOKING GREAT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THE MOTOR ANY PICS?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by guacamole61_@Jul 26 2009, 08:26 PM~14588355
> *CAR IS LOOKING GREAT, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH THE MOTOR  ANY PICS?
> *


I still need to do some more chrome work under the hood before I post any pics...nothing crazy....keeping it simple....


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin: 
















































She's not perfect,but she's mine..... :tongue:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 27 2009, 10:26 PM~14598637
> *After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  x61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14598637
> *After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your Making Me Wanna Start On Mine :cheesy:


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy shit your car is so damn pretty!

I love that colour!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 27 2009, 08:26 PM~14598637
> *After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

lookin good man!! get some wheels on that think ASAP and it will look even better


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 27 2009, 09:26 PM~14598637
> *After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 9 2009, 07:13 PM~14428516
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_*DAMN........... BITCH IS BAD ASS!!!! LOOKIN DAMN GOOOD HOMIE!!*_


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

looks fucking great


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

NICE!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

so did you get any good ideas this past saturday ?


----------



## fonz63 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice color homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 29 2009, 03:12 PM~14617851
> *so did you get any good ideas this past saturday ?
> *


Yes , to be at the show next year...it was a very nice turn out... :biggrin:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 27 2009, 07:26 PM~14598637
> *After six years in the making,,, :uh: ,,I can drive it in and out the of garage.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


pure sixyness right thur


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 29 2009, 09:09 PM~14622005
> *Yes , to be at the show next year...it was a very nice turn out... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lookin good jc.


----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
look good


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

ThanX! for tha FajitaS this past Sunday JC... The ride is coming along... :nicoderm:


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Is that a driveway or does a street end in his garage?????????? I would love to have a driveway like that, hell I would love to have a driveway, lol.........Dont ever have to worry about parking at JC's!!!!!!!

BTW the 61 is looking great!!!!!!!!! I have enjoyed this thread from day one!!!!!

   



> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 30 2009, 08:18 AM~14625755
> *ThanX! for tha FajitaS this past Sunday JC... The ride is coming along... :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Great looking car! Great job on the build.


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice project is coming out sick


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 30 2009, 09:18 AM~14625755
> *ThanX! for tha FajitaS this past Sunday JC... The ride is coming along... :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 The trip to the beer store is getting closer. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 31 2009, 03:40 PM~14639538
> *The trip to the beer store  is getting closer. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Jc have u decided what type of set up you are going with?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 31 2009, 05:05 PM~14640897
> *Jc have u decided what type of set up you are going with?
> *












Here is a picture of my old 62 I sold. I'm going to do the set-up about the same,but much cleaner of course. I want to keep my trunk space.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

ThanX! for tha FajitaS this past Sunday JC... The ride is coming along... :nicoderm:
















THE GOOD LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 3 2009, 07:39 AM~14658184
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U TRYIN 2 SAVE $$$ ON BATTERY CABLES... :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jul 30 2009, 09:18 AM~14625755
> *ThanX! for tha FajitaS this past Sunday JC... The ride is coming along... :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



























This was six years ago...... :uh: .......THE BEER STILL TASTE THE SAME!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

but MANY MANY beers later! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

As my buddy Luis says "BAADDDD ASSS!"


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

One clean six-one.








:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homies


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 4 2009, 08:37 PM~14677225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn! that should be a poster people put in there garage to motovate them to work on there rides. its worth it in the end


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Just painted the trunk lid today..... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 15 2009, 02:39 PM~14778598
> *Just painted the trunk lid today..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 15 2009, 04:39 PM~14778598
> *Just painted the trunk lid today..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Layne21 (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice Car pimpin


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 4 2009, 09:37 PM~14677225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is bad ass


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

Damn looking at your build gives me hope that one day my 61 will be back on the road. That car is bad ass...Good job.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Aug 15 2009, 09:02 PM~14780508
> *Damn looking at your build gives me hope that one day my 61 will be back on the road. That car is bad ass...Good job.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks,,,


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 15 2009, 05:39 PM~14778598
> *Just painted the trunk lid today..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding job J.C. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Right out the garage! :yes:


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

*JOW*
Just Outstandig Work!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOMBRE SIN NOMBRE (Jul 25, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL.... :angry:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 16 2009, 02:22 AM~14782021
> *Thanks,,,
> *


Hey J.C. I'll be touching down in DFW Friday morning meeting up SKIM for the weekend. Hopefully, you're around, so we can meet up! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 18 2009, 10:34 AM~14803716
> *Hey J.C. I'll be touching down in DFW Friday morning meeting up SKIM for the weekend.  Hopefully, you're around, so we can meet up!  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry Bro, I won't be able to make it out to Skims. One of our car club members is having a B-DAY party Saturday for there kid. Just found this past week..


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~ (Dec 28, 2007)

damm looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 18 2009, 02:46 PM~14806387
> *Sorry Bro, I won't be able to make it out to Skims. One of our car club members is having a B-DAY party Saturday for there kid. Just found this past week..
> *


  SIXONEFORLIFE and I wanna stop by your pad and check out that ace :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 18 2009, 10:56 PM~14812344
> * SIXONEFORLIFE and I wanna stop by your pad and check out that ace :biggrin:
> *


Just give me a call, I'll be at the house until 2:00pm


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

hey raptop61 did you ever get my PM? i had a question and needed some help


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 19 2009, 09:12 AM~14814130
> *Just give me a call, I'll be at the house until 2:00pm
> *


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

New progress pics


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 23 2009, 08:49 PM~14857480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

NICE HOMIE!!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 23 2009, 06:49 PM~14857480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a sexy pic right thur.....nekkid ass :biggrin:


----------



## fonz63 (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice rag homie :thumbsup: 
Anythings possible


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for letting us stop by yesterday JC. I see the rear trunk mouldings turned out nice. :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 08:19 AM~14861797
> *Thanks for letting us stop by yesterday JC. I see the rear trunk mouldings turned out nice. :cheesy:
> *


X2
I WAS GLAD TO BE THERE TO SEE IT TOO, WITH THREE 61 RAG BUILDERS :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 08:19 AM~14861797
> *Thanks for letting us stop by yesterday JC. I see the rear trunk mouldings turned out nice. :cheesy:
> *


Hey thanks for stopping by,,,I need to come check your ride out.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 24 2009, 12:22 PM~14862941-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: It was great meeting you J.C., I can't wait to see that beauty of yours finished.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 10:16 PM~14881079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

keep that build goin JC


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 25 2009, 08:16 PM~14881079
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


The night B4... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Damn Mando, everyone wants to shake your hand! JC looks like he just took a huge rip off the ____ with Big Mike! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 26 2009, 12:30 PM~14886546
> *The night B4...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CHiTo?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$+Aug 27 2009, 02:05 AM~14894678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)

Been a min.. Jermey.. she looking good... how long has this prject taken thus far...


----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)

right Danny. important.


----------



## thongto (Sep 3, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

JC's sixty-one in the pages of Orlies Magazine in the 90's...











JC & Jesse lifting the sixty-one










:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 15 2009, 03:39 PM~14778598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That shit is badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Aug 23 2009, 08:49 PM~14857480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, but I don't like the red steering wheel... :uh: 

Just Kidding... GREAT Build Thread and my hats off to you... The cars lookin great!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 3 2009, 02:47 PM~14971110
> *JC's sixty-one in the pages of Orlies Magazine in the 90's...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 17 2009, 06:05 PM~15110861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 17 2009, 07:05 PM~15110861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work brother, keep her moving! Those repop wrap around mouldings are stubborn aren't they?


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 17 2009, 06:05 PM~15110861
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Now I'm working on the front end....just painted these today...


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 18 2009, 09:31 PM~15122556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Badass car bro.. :thumbsup: Worth the wait!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 18 2009, 07:31 PM~15122556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much paint have you gone through so far?


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Sep 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15142040
> *How much paint have you gone through so far?
> *


So far,,,about three gallons total and that includes the reducer :uh:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 21 2009, 05:36 PM~15145014
> *So far,,,about three gallons total and that includes the reducer :uh:
> *


Is that including the frame,floors etc or just the body?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Sep 21 2009, 09:59 PM~15146036
> *Is that including the frame,floors etc or just the body?
> *


Frame is Powder Coat doggy.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice color


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Sep 21 2009, 06:36 PM~15145014
> *So far,,,about three gallons total and that includes the reducer :uh:
> *


Wastes a lot painting each piece but its worth every drop in the end!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hey JC, I got a all chrome dash that I'm trying to sell its for a 61-62 I decided to go a different route


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...&category=40017


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HEY HOMIE THIS IS CHRIS!!! UR BOY TOLD ME THAT U MIGHT LET ME RENT/BUY/ BORROW YOUR rotisserie?? I NEED TO GET MY 64 VERT BODY OFF THE FRAME TO CLEAN THE BELLY AND FRAME SWAP!!! LET ME NO IF YOU DECIDE TO DO SOMTHING!!! I GOT STUFF TO TRADE R CASH FOR WAT EVER U DECIDE!!!
817 709 4391 CHRIS


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here is some new progress pics... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Getting closer and closer with every turn of a wrench JC... :thumbsup:


----------



## Olds_racer (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :worship: It's beautiful!


----------



## lowdowndirty5975 (May 7, 2003)

That is really nice work, J.C. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Lookin' good JC!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweeeet Picture Right There....


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 05:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be carrying any chainsaws around her J.C. hehehehe! :biggrin: 

She's looking good bro! :worship:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

damn...another bad ass Majestix car...looks real good...


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 04:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_Speechless..._


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Nov 1 2009, 09:06 AM~15527424
> *Speechless...
> *


:yes:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: damn thats super clean


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2009, 07:52 PM~15525627
> *  Sweeeet Picture Right There....
> 
> 
> ...


X61!!!!!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is some new progress pics... :biggrin:


LOOKS FIRME!!! Good Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 1 2009, 12:57 PM~15528905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 that shit looks good as hell


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 03:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Nov 1 2009, 01:57 PM~15528905
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Senen sez...


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)




----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 03:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! Toooooo Clean!


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 3 2009, 08:03 AM~15547212
> *Senen sez...
> 
> 
> ...



That says it ALL!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
This ride is nice, love the color!!!


----------



## Dabullet64 (Jun 30, 2009)

Man I have always loved 61 impalas but all I was able to afford is a 64SS. I hope one day I can build a 61 as clean as yours bro. Great work!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

its coming along ..... im loving that blue


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Nov 12 2009, 11:51 AM~15644331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I looking for some front and rear valance panels.....let me know.... :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15666500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15666500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So Fresh So Clean!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

I love this car.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 14 2009, 06:06 PM~15666500
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, look at that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mannie Fre$h (Apr 19, 2003)




----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 16 2009, 11:11 AM~15679458
> *I love this car.
> *


X2 i would have never thought that blue would look good but its NICE!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Nov 14 2009, 07:06 PM~15666500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

>


----------



## guacamole61 (Jan 14, 2009)

you just motivated me to get off the computer and go work on my car. :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*LOOKING GOOD J.C. * :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

beautiful bro!!!!!


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: 

61 is lookin good!!!


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Oct 31 2009, 02:45 PM~15523538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit looks like another future LRM Cover!!!


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 9 2009, 10:11 PM~15931973
> *Shit looks like another future LRM Cover!!!
> *


Concur!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice 61, LOVE the color!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Let's recap...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

To Be Continued...


----------



## ShibbyShibby (Jun 2, 2008)

WOW HOLY SHIT!

Amazing work!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Looks like JC almost ready to burn the spokes off her, looking good imma send you guys my next project


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## pacman (Dec 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

That cars come a LONG way... Lookin good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## XLowLifeX (Nov 29, 2006)

no shit man that is a hell of a project you took on....very impressive work!


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 08:00 AM~14701615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AT THE END OF THE DAY A COLD BEER. NICE JOB BRO


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Summer of 2010.....coming to a BEER store near you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

gotta respect a bag yard build homiez, majestix lookin real good, nice rag 61


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Dec 24 2009, 03:07 PM~16080008
> *gotta respect a bag yard build homiez, majestix lookin real good, nice rag 61
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 25 2009, 11:44 PM~16091461
> *Thanks bro!!!
> *


happy holidays jc


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2009, 10:52 PM~15525627
> *  Sweeeet Picture Right There....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 25 2009, 11:45 PM~16091467
> *happy holidays jc
> *


U 2 Skim...


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 23 2009, 02:48 PM~16070033
> *Let's recap...
> 
> 
> ...


great job homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 24 2009, 02:03 PM~16079968
> *Summer of 2010.....coming to a BEER store near you!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

Love the recap!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

badass :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 24 2009, 02:03 PM~16079968
> *Summer of 2010.....coming to a BEER store near you!!! :biggrin:
> *


 just watch-out where U park... :uh:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 29 2009, 11:24 AM~16121266
> *just watch-out where U park...  :uh:
> *


:yes: Jesse told me what happen


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

This build is serious!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 29 2009, 11:03 AM~16121594
> *:yes: Jesse told me what happen
> *



*My Rebuild Thread:* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=150457&st=7640 

:biggrin:


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW!!!! VERY IMPRESSIVE . WANT A JOB? :biggrin:


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 23 2009, 01:53 PM~16070081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: damn nice ride


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 23 2009, 03:51 PM~16070063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice work homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SUPER CLEAN


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

great job homie


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

Progress pics... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 10:27 AM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Progress pics... :biggrin:

:thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 11:27 AM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...



GREAT JOB! Looks really good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 01:27 PM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: Much Props.... Looks Real Nice JC


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 11:28 AM~17033517
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You need these for those 88's... uffin:










*Dayton Wire Wheels Knock Off
2 Ear Retro Logo Cap*

50's Look Combined With Today's Technology & Quality! Dayton's Classic style wheel combines yesterdays look with today's technology and quality. Un-like the Original wheel from the 50's or replicated wheels available today.


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 11:27 AM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: 
congrats looks killer, must feel real good to be at this point


















:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 29 2010, 08:23 PM~17037865
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> congrats looks killer, must feel real good to be at this point
> 
> ...


Damn JC looks sick homie. Can't wait to see it


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 12:27 PM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks like its almost done!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

LOOKS DAMN GOOD LOVE THE COLOR


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Mar 29 2010, 10:50 AM~17033671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick!!! really like the color


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

Back yard boogie at it's best!


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Apr 12 2010, 10:17 AM~17167163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## elias (Jul 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 11:27 AM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## kandychromegsxr (May 29, 2006)

damn lookin good!!!


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Mar 29 2010, 12:27 PM~17033508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it up close and personal! Nice work JC!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

JC rollin the sixty-one yesterday and Mike B rollin the kustom truck...


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 9 2010, 11:59 AM~17434110
> *JC rollin the sixty-one yesterday and Mike B rollin the kustom truck...
> 
> 
> ...


Mike rolling with a keg in the back. :naughty:


----------



## Johnny_mumbles (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Mar 29 2010, 09:23 PM~17037865
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> congrats looks killer, must feel real good to be at this point
> 
> ...


This car is fucking BAD ASS!


----------



## RoLLs_RoYCe (Jan 20, 2005)

Nice to finally see the 61 on the streets of DALLAS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 9 2010, 11:59 AM~17434110
> *JC rollin the sixty-one yesterday and Mike B rollin the kustom truck...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $RoLLs_RoYCe$_@May 9 2010, 11:10 PM~17439946
> *Nice to finally see the 61 on the streets of DALLAS!!!
> *



uffin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 9 2010, 12:59 PM~17434110
> *JC rollin the sixty-one yesterday and Mike B rollin the kustom truck...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

amazing, great werk


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 9 2010, 09:59 AM~17434110
> *JC rollin the sixty-one yesterday and Mike B rollin the kustom truck...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 11 2010, 10:53 AM~17453532
> *amazing, great werk
> *


I second that :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17712048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

cONGRATs!! Looks GREAT!~ 



> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 6 2010, 08:05 PM~17712048
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 16 2010, 02:58 PM~18063581
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Great job on this car. :thumbsup:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Jul 16 2010, 01:58 PM~18063581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Solid bro...! :wow:


----------



## chato95ss (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Dec 23 2009, 04:51 PM~16070063
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE [email protected] AMAZING MUCH PROPS :wow:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RAGTOP 61 (Mar 20, 2004)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 5 2010, 11:21 PM~19248902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice homie!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 5 2010, 11:21 PM~19248902
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin CLEAN homie. Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## estilo64 (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOP 61_@Dec 5 2010, 11:21 PM~19248902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE THE CAR PLAYA U DID A GREAT JOB, I ALSO LOVE YOUR SAYING DOWN THEIR "IF U CANT DRIVE IT DONT BUILD IT I WILL BACK U UP 110% BECAUSE ITS THE TRUTH


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

*Happy Holidays Majestix*


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice job


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

Can belive it's the same car saw it up close yesterday wow u did a he'll of a job jc looks real nice bro.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice build and ride!:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaMuerte79 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:*VERY NICE!!*


----------

